# Typical Cost to Install Anderson 400 Windows



## jombres (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi All, 
my question is geared towards some of the professional builders/remodelers.

I have some windows I want to replace whose frames are rotted/rotting.
They are on the ground floor, accessible without a ladder.
I dont want to put in "replacement" windows, but rather whole unit full frame windows.
The home is vinyl sided, which will need to be "unzipped" around the windows. 

I want to install Anderson 400 series windows, of approximately 37" wide x 57" tall. These are very close in size, if not exact, to the original windows.

I have replaced windows and a few patio doors in the past, but I am considering paying a freind of my wife's to do the job for me, since he is out of work, he is in the construction business. We want to help him out since he's not working. The Anderson 400 windows will cost me about $330 from HD down the street.

How much would I expect to have to pay to install these windows normally? I know there are variable such as opening the siding and fiding extensive rot, etc., but to give me a guideline. Would $200 per window be too little? What would be fair? $300? For a professional, this could be an easy job for him.
thanks guys
Joe


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

This site is geared towards DIY, not cost estimates
Costs vary by area
Get several local estimates & check references
Thank you


----------

